# Why the hell?! FB rant!



## poiuytrewq (9 January 2015)

Just seen the most irritating advert on Facebook, a selling page. 
Viv for sale with baby bearded dragon.  The guys FB status reads 
Sunday- my new viv, can't wait to get a lizard
Tuesday- just picked up new baby dragon 
Two days later the poor little thing is for sale- he's going to get some fish instead!!! 
Ffs why do people jump at getting pets and seem to think they are disposable these days? Makes me mad yet it's a weekly occurrence


----------



## dunthing (9 January 2015)

I share your fury. The woman who thought it was ok to leave her shar pei at a station with his travel case, just because she didn't want him. Luckily he is now with SPCA in Scotland. I hope he find s the right home this time.


----------

